# Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt



## Bronto (20. Okt. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte mich und mein Teichprojekt vorstellen.
Die Idee kam mir eigentlich Anfang des Jahres, als meine Frau unbedingt wollte, dass ich die letzten großen __ Tannen aus unserem Garten entfernen lasse und der Rasen komplett angetragen werden musste, da der völlig hin war. Wenn schon alles weg ist, dann kann man ja auch den Garten  neu planen.
Gesagt getan, neues Beet hier, neuer Weg da und ach ja ... ein Teich wäre ja auch super (bin nämlich Hobbyangler). Also eine neue Skizze vom Garten angelegt und ein wenig über Teiche gelesen. OK... je größer desto besser war die erste Erkenntnis. Im Mai ging es los. Die restlichen Bäume wurden gefällt, der Rasen abgetragen und ein Teich ausgehoben. Da waren schon einige Euronen weg und Folie und Vlies mussten bis letzte Woche warten. Aber nun sind sie drin und es gibt schon mal 2 Fotos, die ich hier gerne zeigen möchte. Nun werde ich zunächst noch Ufermatten anbringen und dann würde ich nächstes jahr weiter machen. Für Anregungen und Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar, werde mich aber hier natürlich auch noch weiter einlesen. Weitere Fotos werde ich dann nach und nach mit der Entwicklung einstellen. Ich glaube nun reicht es erst und freue mich über Tips und Anregungen 

Gruß Bronto (Jens)


----------



## Zacky (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichverückten...

Das was du da schon gebaut hast, sieht sehr schön und ordentlich aus. Die Teichgröße laut deinem Profil ist ja auch beachtlich.  Bin gespannt, wie es weiter gehen wird.

Was für Tipps und Ratschläge bräuchtest du denn? Was für ein Teich soll es denn werden? Mit oder ohne Besatz? Mit oder ohne Technik?

Lass was von Dir hören... bis denne


----------



## Bronto (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Ich bin ja ehrlich, was es genau werden soll weiss ich selber noch garnicht so. Mein Grundgedanke ist der, dass ich mir die Flora und Fauna in meiner Umgebung an den Teichen ansehen möchte (wie gesagt, ich bin Hobbyangler) und im Frühjahr Ableger dieser Pflanzen in die entsprechende Teichregion (Ufer, Flachwasser, etc.) umpflanze. Weiterhin wäre es durchaus möglich, dass der eine oder andere heimische Köderfisch im Teich landet, damit ich bei Bedarf welche vorrätig hätte. In dem Hügel (1. Bild links) soll ein Wasserfall eingebaut werden, einmal zur Optik und natürlich für die Sauerstoffzufuhr. Möglicherweise in der Mitte des Flachwassers (rechtes Bild) eine kleine Wasserfontäne auch wegen Optik und Sauerstoff. Eigentlich möchte ich keine weitere Technik einbauen, es sei denn es wird erforderlich. Deswegen ist der Teich auch etwas größer und soll eben nach Vorbild seiner großen Brüder in der Umgebung bepflanzt werden. Soviel zu dem, wie ich es mir vorstelle.... ob es so umsetzbar ist ???? Schauen wir mal 
Was mich allerdings schon interssiert: Sollte/kann man jetzt noch was pflanzen oder soll ich lieber bis zum Frühjahr warten?
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Ironm (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Jens,

ich würde mit dem Bepflanzen bis Frühjahr warten, da die Pflanzen inzwischen schon auf Winterbetrieb umschgeschalten haben. D.h. sie würden jetzt nicht mehr richtig anwurzeln. 

Ob man die ein oder andere Art vielleicht doch noch Pflanzen kann, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Es meldet sich aber bestimmt noch ein Experte!

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Bau! Bin schon gespannt, welche Richtung dein Projekt nehmen wird!

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Bronto (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Ich denke auch, dass ein planzen im Frühjahr am Besten sein wird. Ich glaube die Richtung meines Projektes wird mir über kurz oder lang von der Natur vorgegeben werden    ... aber so soll es ja auch sein


----------



## Annett (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Jens.

Zunächst erst einmal :willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Kannst Du mal noch ein paar Bildchen vom Teichbau selbst (ohne Wasser) einstellen? Dann sieht man nämlich das Profil besser.
Die Größe sieht schon mal gut aus. 

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt gleich ein wenig Kritik übe. Aber aktuell kannst Du vieles noch relativ einfach beheben. Ist alles erst mal komplett angelegt oder gar ein gewachsen, vervielfacht sich der Aufwand... 

Die Kokosmatten würde ich baldigst entfernen. Die sind einfach nichts für "im Teich". Am Übergang zwischen Wasser und Luft gammeln sie Dir ruckzuck weg. Und auch unter Wasser waren sie bei unserem ersten Teich nach ca. 4 Jahren Geschichte. Schade ums Geld und um die Zeit... außerdem hängen sich da gern die Fadenalgen dran fest und schön? Naja, mein Fall sind sie nicht mehr. 
Wofür hast Du den Kies am Rand aufgeschüttet? Sollen dort Sumpfpflanzen hin?  Dann gibt es dafür deutlich geeignetere Substrate (Sand, feinerer Kies, ...), als diesen. Wie voll soll der Teich denn am  Ende mal werden? So grober Kies ist ein prima Nährstoffsammler für Fadenalgen, da sich in den Hohlräumen der Mulm sammelt und dann Nährstoffe ans Wasser ab gibt.

Für ziemlich umfassende Infos haben wir übrigens noch unsere Fachbeiträge. Einfach in meiner Signatur anklicken und festlesen.


----------



## Bronto (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Anett,

zunächst Danke für die freundliche Begrüßung  und Kritik und Anregungen werden gerne angenommen.
Der Kies ist im Moment nur zum Beschweren da und hat noch nichts mit der Gestaltung zu tun. Ich fand nur Pflastersteine so häßlich. Etwas voller ist der Teich jetzt aber mehr geht nicht mehr. Die gesamte schwarze Folie die man jetzt noch sieht, würde ich in der nächsten Tagen mit den grünen Ufermatten abdecken (und die Kokosmatten mit Ufermatten ersetzen). Mehr würde ich dann dies Jahr nicht mehr tun.

Aber vielleicht hat schon mal jemand einen Tip: Ich habe den Teich mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt (20 m tief) und nun wird das Wasser etwas bräunlich. Beim genauen betrachten haben sich braune Luftbläschen am Boden abgesetzt. Ich vermute, dass das Wasser eisenhaltig ist. Nun meine Fragen:
1.) Ist eisenhaltig schlimm, wenn ja
2.) was mache ich dagegen?
3.) oder regeneriert sich das irgendwann von selber

Ach ja, anbei noch ein  paar Fotos der Entwicklung, im Album sind noch mehr unter anderem ein Arbeiterdenkmal von mir mit verzweifeltem Blick


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Jens,
:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.
Ich bin ein Freund von einem Ufergraben.
Wie ich Deinen Bildern entnehmen kann, hast Du nicht besonder viel Flachwasserbereich
bei Dir. Die meisten Feuchtpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen lieben aber eine Wassertiefe
von 0 -  - 30 cm. Diese Wassertiefe wäre bei einem Ufergraben gegeben.
Außerdem wollen diese Pflanzen nährstoffreichen Untergrund, diesen kann man im 
Ufergraben leicht einbauen, im Teich dagegen sind Nährstoffe m. M. n. eher kontraproduktiv.
Als Fische könnte ich Dir __ Moderlieschen,  Bitterlinge mit Teichmuscheln empfehlen.
Wobei mir die Moderlieschen als Köderfische dann leid täten.
Klick einfach mal in meine Signatur, vielleicht findest Du was passendes für Dich.
LG Markus


----------



## Bronto (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise. Ich werde noch weiterhin schauen und lesen und mir Anregungen und Tips holen.
Noch ist ja nichts zu spät. Und zur Beruhigung..__ Moderlieschen nehme ich nicht als Köderfische 
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

:willkommen im Forum Jens!

Schöne Bilder die Du da einstellst, gerne mehr davon


----------



## Bronto (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Und da sind auch schon die nächsten Fotos. Allerdings kriege ich es langsam mit der Angst.
Eine Woche Wasser drin und alles ist braun. Ich vermute zuviel Eisen ... was soll ich machen?
Wasser austauschen? Gibt sich das wieder ? Hmmmm alles nicht ganz so einfach wie es ausschaut.
Danke für Eure Hilfe

Jens


----------



## Kolja (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Jens,

das sieht doch gut aus.

Ob das Eisen ist, weiß ich nicht. Bei mir sieht es so aus, wenn ich das Substrat (Sand/Lehm) durch Arbeiten im Teich aufwirble. Das legt sich wieder. Hast du irgendetwas im Teich gemacht? Was hast du als Bodengrund? .


----------



## Bronto (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Andrea,

das ist ja das Problem... ich habe noch garnichts gemacht. Nur Folie rein und dann Grundwasser drauf.. fertig 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Olli.P (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Jens

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy



> 1.) Ist eisenhaltig schlimm, wenn ja
> 2.) was mache ich dagegen?
> 3.) oder regeneriert sich das irgendwann von selber



Zu1.)
Wenn's wirklich Eisenhaltiges Wasser ist, schlimm ist das nicht unbedingt........ 

Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen:

Die Pumpen sollten öfters gereinigt werden, da sich selbst auf dem Magneten ein schmieriger Eisenfilm absetzt um alle anderen Stellen und Ecken im und am Teich mal aus zu lassen............. 

Zu 2.)
Nix, es ist sehr schwer das Eisen wieder da raus zu bekommen. 


Zu 3.)
Bei mir ist es nun schon gut ein Jahr her, das ich vom Grundwasser weg bin. Jedoch hat unser Teichwasser immer noch einen Gelbstich, da wir immer noch jede Menge von diesen Ablagerungen im Teich und an der Technik haben............. :__ nase

Fazit: 

Das kann dauern.................... 


Aber für mich sieht das eher so aus, als ob du da Lehmhaltiges Wasser gefördert hast.


----------



## Bronto (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Na das gibt doch Hoffnung.. ich glaube ich mach erstmal nichts. Hab mir schon mal den Vliesfilter Eigenbau gebaut. Den lasse ich ein wenig laufen, dann kommt der Winter und dann schauen wir mal. Leerpumpen und anderes Wasser drauf geht ja immer noch  Notfalls Teich vorher schrubben   Technik gibt es ja noch keine 
Ich werde demnächst mal das Wasser testen, dann sehen wir klarer,oder auch nicht :?
Trotzdem schon mal schönen Dank für die Tips.
Gruß Jens

Gruß  Jens


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Nach unserem Teichneubau letztes Jahr wurde das Wasser (allerdings erst) im Herbst auch ganz braun (ebenfalls eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser). Wir haben dann beschlossen, nichts zu tun. Allerdings hatten wir auch schon einiges an Pflanzen drin - das hilft natürlich ungemein. Und im Frühjahr war das Wasser wieder klar - auch sicher mithilfe der Pflanzen, deren Anzahl ich natürlich dann massiv erhöht habe. Pflanzen sind wirklich das A und O, besonders bei einem techniklosen Teich.
Ich würde da jetzt auch nichts mehr dran machen.
Nächstes Frühjar soviel wie möglich Pflanzen einsetzen, dann wird das schon!


----------



## Bronto (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Maja,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Ich denke, ich werde bis zum Frühjahr auch nichts mehr machen und dann ordentlich bepflanzen.

Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Jens,

bei mir war das Teichwasser zuerst genauso braun - lag aber nicht an erhöhtem Eisenwert sondern an dem Lehm, den ich vorher in den Teich geschaufelt hatte.

Wie Maja schon sagt helfen Pflanzen...Du wirst Deine Wunder erleben. Überwiegend solltest Du erstmal Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, Tannwedel etc verwenden, das sind die Wasserreiniger schlechthin 

Aber auch eine kräftige Uferbepflanzung sollten helfen Dein Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. In unserer Forensuche findest Du dazu bereits einige hilfreiche Themen.

Und im Frühjahr-Sommer findest Du bestimmt hier im Forum auf dem Marktplatz auch wieder viele Angebote von Teichpflanzen, oder Du schaust einfach mal bei unserem Werner in den Shop, der hat auch alles und vielmehr. 

Jetzt im Herbst würde ich auch nichtsmehr anlegen...lass es so stehen und liegen und fang damit im Frühjahr an, dann hast du eine optimale Pflanzzeit.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Bronto (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich habe jetzt ein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Daniel,
danke für Deinen Beitrag. Am Anfang will man eben nichts verkehrt machen. Aber ihr habt mir schon sehr geholfen. Bis zum Frühjahr mache ich nichts mehr und dann pflanze ich mit Macht 
LG
Jens


----------

